# Hyllus diardi...care help



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all.
Just in case anyone missed my Thread under Hyllus diardi.
Im looking for any care info regarding these cute and friendly looking little things from anyone who keeps them.
Thanks
Andi



SEAS...BETTER THAN cHRISTMAS:2thumb:


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello humidity and ventilation is key you want %70-85 humidity with good ventilation don't let them go dry a decent sized enclosure. Coir or eco earth mixed with vermic to keep the humidity is what I use for substrate. tem at night in my room is around 20-22oC and day is 25-27oC. I have a few bits of artificial plant and cork bark in there as well as a few rocks. There very inquisitive little creatures and will wonder around all day keeping themselves amused with there surroundings. Fed on crickets, mealies and roaches. I heard you can also feed them moths and flies but I prefer not to as id have to catch them first. People also feed them waxworms but there too high in fat for me. They are very docile and you can handle but will disappear when startled. Hope this helped if you need to know anything else feel free to ask.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

message Exopet


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info mate,thats cool.
Sounds like a person who actually keeps them which is just what l was looking for.
Was going to ask around at SEAS,but wanted to sort things out before hand as l have now reserved one to pick up from the show.:2thumb:

Thank you Andi.


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

pontiacandi said:


> Hey thanks for the info mate,thats cool.
> Sounds like a person who actually keeps them which is just what l was looking for.
> Was going to ask around at SEAS,but wanted to sort things out before hand as l have now reserved one to pick up from the show.:2thumb:
> 
> Thank you Andi.


 No problem glad to have helped if any other questions come up just let me know. There pretty straight forward just keep it humid and well ventilated that's about it :2thumb:


----------



## Zeero (6 mo ago)

NikDan said:


> Ciao umidità e ventilazione sono la chiave che vuoi 70-85% di umidità con una buona ventilazione non lasciarli asciugare in un recinto di dimensioni decenti. La fibra di cocco o l'eco terra mescolata con vermic per mantenere l'umidità è ciò che uso come substrato. La notte nella mia stanza è di circa 20-22°C e il giorno è di 25-27°C. Ho qualche pezzetto di pianta artificiale e corteccia di sughero lì dentro, oltre ad alcune rocce. Ci sono piccole creature molto curiose e si meraviglieranno tutto il giorno divertendosi con l'ambiente circostante. Si nutre di grilli, farine e scarafaggi. Ho sentito che puoi anche dar loro da mangiare falene e mosche, ma preferisco non doverli prima catturare. Le persone danno loro anche dei vermi della cera, ma sono troppo ricchi di grassi per me. Sono molto docili e puoi gestirli ma scompariranno quando sono spaventati. Spero che questo ti abbia aiutato se hai bisogno di sapere qualcos'altro sentiti libero di chiedere.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Ssorry, what about the size of the case? how big must it be?


----------

